# Blood Tests



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, 

Lister told me yesterday that I need to have some more bloods done before I can be allowed back into the egg share scheme, and told me to ask my GP first as I would have to pay if Lister did them.

Well, spoke to my gp today and she told me that if I wanted them done at the surgery I would have to pay there as well, as its classed as Private tx? 

I can understand paying for them at the clinic, as its a private hospital, but how can a gp surgery charge me for blood tests? The gp didnt actually know what half of the tests were, which didnt really fill me with much hope. 

Im so fed up of this surgery, its the same one who I had a row with over the pcos.

Does anyone know how much these tests cost, or if the gp can charge me?

Sorry to go on about it, I know its not as important as other posts on here.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI hunny

cant be too sure, i think around £40 but dont quote me xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Just heard back.

Its £110 for the LH, FSH and E2, and £54 for the AMH. 

£164 in total. 

x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Kate - Can't believe they're going to charge you for these!  what a mean Dr's!!!  I know they won't pay for IVF but they should pay for the initial investigations into it - that's the least they can do           

Sounds like if you can change Dr's it might be a good idea!!  I'm also amazed that they don't really know what the tests are properly  

Helen xx


----------

